# I can be serious with my question



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

I went to the good will for a toaster oven to bake blanks, while they didn't have one the have 2 grandfather clocks. The wood is solid but would do well being refinished. I also do not know if they work. The asking price is $250 each, we could prolly get 1 for $175 and both for about $300. 
I only took the 1 picture to see if my wife was even interested so understand info is based only on what I show here. It's about 6' tall and 15" to 18" wide. 

Assuming parts are available, would this be a decent investment of time and money at first glance?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Who the hell shops for grandfather clocks in the middle of a hurricane? 

You're supposed to be lashed to a palm tree with kudzu vine there Gilligan! Not roaming the island buying antiques!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Who the hell shops for grandfather clocks in the middle of a hurricane?
> 
> You're supposed to be lashed to a palm tree with kudzu vine there Gilligan! Not roaming the island buying antiques!!


Umm, a good deal is a good deal. Besides it is going to hit tonight around 8pm but doubt it will do more then water the yard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like a mix of Louis XV and Gothic style clocks from Colonial Mfg. Zealand, Michigan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

Brink said:


> Looks like a mix of Louis XV and Gothic style clocks from Colonial Mfg. Zealand, Michigan


Don you think it's worth it though just based on this or what should I be looking for upon inspection


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Who the hell shops for grandfather clocks in the middle of a hurricane?
> 
> You're supposed to be lashed to a palm tree with kudzu vine there Gilligan! Not roaming the island buying antiques!!


Yeah No kidding! and he's trying to be serious!


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2016)

Assuming you can get them serviced yes that's a very decent deal. If you have to replace the guts, complete mechanisms ran about 600-900 the last time I looked at building one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Don you think it's worth it though just based on this or what should I be looking for upon inspection



Don? Jon? Who? What?

Colonial is still in business as far as I know. Been around over 100 years.
They're good clocks, on eBay, older ones go for a couple thousand and up, newer (last 30 years) can go for $300 and up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah, that storm doesn't look like it's gonna do much on the back side of the island. Might be a little windy on the east side, but it's not real well formed, and very much subject to break up when it hits land.

Don't know what to tell you on the clocks, I'd check to see if they worked first, then check on availability of parts to fix them second. Price would also be a consideration, prices on those things vary greatly looking at them on-line, might want to get a manufacturer's name off them and check to see what they sell for new.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

If the case is good and the clockworks seem to be in good shape I would say go for it if you have a good clock shop on the island. Worst case is what Colin said, replace the clockworks, which is not hard to do. Prices that Colin posted are for the cheaper mechanisms, they can get up in the thousands for really good ones, but is that necessary? Building a clock is on my bucket list.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

Are you wanting them for yourself or gonna flip them? I dislike the look of oak but lots of people like it so I don't think you'd have a problem flipping them if that's your aim. If you're planning on keeping one or both all you gotta know is if the FJWMBKH wants them. If she does then buy them. If she doesn't ask her if you can buy to flip. If she says no then go back next week and see if any toaster ovens have come in. Don't look at the clocks on your return visit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

FJWMBKH
Fabulous Jewish Woman Making Breakfast Kicking Holes? While that may not be what you mean, it is certainly accurate...

She has always wanted one... I do not know where we would put it, it would not fit in very well with the Hawaiian motif we have going on but when she says she wants something that's it. I did some research and presented her with the facts. The best one was from Brink, if it is 30YO or newer they sell working for $300.00 and they want $250 for this one. I am going to just wait now and see if I come home from work one day and get asked to go pick up the clock... Unless that happens I am letting it go because I cannot imagine a big Island market for GFC and with the many noises I have gotten accustomed to when sleeping the tick tock and ding dong of a GFC is not on the excitement list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

When I forget to raise the weights and the clock stops. The lack of a chime wakes me up.

Oh, and Brink, how do you know about Colonial clocks?

That's easy, they use a very distinctive clock face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

Henry Ford museum here in Michigan has a whole section of old very cool clocks. I love to look at that exhibit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

Brink said:


> When I forget to raise the weights and the clock stops. The lack of a chime wakes me up.
> 
> Oh, and Brink, how do you know about Colonial clocks?
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information and the staggering humility, it is so refreshing...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Henry Ford museum here in Michigan has a whole section of old very cool clocks. I love to look at that exhibit.



That would be really cool. I think if I lived someplace that was not such a beach feel I would be all over this clock. I just think it will take wall space that should have a paddle on it.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

Female Jewish Woman Who Must Be Kept Happy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you for the information and the staggering humility, it is so refreshing...



Hey, I'm friggin' good. Just ask me, I'll tell ya

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

Brink said:


> Hey, I'm friggin' good. Just ask me, I'll tell ya



Good. I'm friggin. Just ask Brink, he'll tell ya.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2016)

If I remember right colonial went out of business years ago.


----------

